# High lumen led light strips



## werearemyleds (Oct 14, 2012)

I am looking for a manufacturer that makes high lumen RGB light strips for home use. I have seen the 5meter 3528 strips and they are really low. Next there are the 5050 LED light strips, but the SMD 5050 LED's output about 15 lumens per LED depending on the color.

I know CREE has supplied some High Lumen LED light strips for back lighting shimmer walls, and wall washing buildings that are allot more than 15 lumens per led.

What I am looking for is more the CREE route say 100-200 + lumens per LED, maybe between 3 - 6 LED's per foot, both for interior and exterior use.

They need to be compatible with a DMX or some sort of controller where the strips can be dimmed, color shifted, strobed, etc from a controller for software on a laptop. A module where they will "dance" to music would be nice also.

I just don't want to pay the CREE price for this setup.

Worst case scenario, I would have to piece things together....... buy the leds, put them on a backing, but the controllers all separate.

If that is my only choice, where are some places I can order everything I need and what would a parts list look like?


----------



## BlkWgn (Oct 24, 2012)

I am hoping you get some answers here, this is something I would be very interested in for work.


----------

